# Knife talk with TEDknives



## SAhunter (Feb 26, 2013)

Feel free to post your comment and/or thanks to those that have influenced your passion to become involved in any hobby that could be a lost art (custom knife making, scrimshaw, leather work, wood work, etc). I am always appreciative when I can learn from those who are more knowledgable about a particular interest, for me one of those is custom knife making. I took a detour and headed over to Thomaston to meet with Travis Daniels to get his advice on a knife. What an experience that was. NcRob had made a detour also to drop in on an old friend and get a few more pointers (good to meet you NcRob). To say it was information overload is an understatement. I felt like I was in a graduate class in sanding and grinding.  To say that he was busy is an understatement, but the difference is he took time out of his schedule to offer his suggestions to me. After all of the dust settled, I left with much more than a custom knife. I left with additional lessons in knife making, and a new friend. To those of you who have someone like Mr.Travis around be thankful, for those that don't, you might want to take a detour to Thomaston sometime. Thanks Travis.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 27, 2013)

Travis is one of the MOST accomodating people I know! His knife-making is second to none! The man is a walkinf knife making encyclopedia! Make a mean pot of coffee TOO! If you haven't met him yet, it's your loss. His leather skills are almost as great as his knife-making. Stop in and meet him, it will be rewarding, I promise!!!


----------



## Flhtglen (Feb 27, 2013)

I am very proud to have Travis as a friend and mentor. He is unselfish with his time and a joy to be around. I learn multiple things every time I'm in his shop. If the world was full of Travis Daniels everybody would be better off and they would ALL have a great knife. But Anyway.........


----------



## jbrooker (Feb 27, 2013)

Mr. Travis is a great man, who is full of knowledge on knife making. He is open to sharing his knowledge with just about any and everyone. Just to hang out with someone of his caliber is well worth your time.


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 27, 2013)

WELL, thank you gentlemen. It is always a pleasure to have people in the shop who enjoy this craft,or any other craft for that matter,and want to learn more. I certainly dont know it all, but love to share with anyone wanting to learn.
As far as people whom i respect for taking the time to teach me, I OWE a big debt to Dr. James A. Woodall. He took me under his wing 40 years ago and taught me the basics. Then RADE HAWKINS carried me into the finer points of fit and finish and made a big impression on my design. Still shows today.
SO, im just happy to share what little i know along to anyone who REALLY wants to learn. Thanks again guys and i look forward to the next time .


----------



## blues brother (Feb 27, 2013)

Now I know why Trav has not finished my little knife....
YOU GUYS WON'T STAY OUT OF HIS SHOP!
Trav has shared a lot with me since I met him several years ago. He is a wealth of information and a good friend. Coffee ain't bad either...


----------



## ncrobb (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree with everyone's comments.  I've said it before but its worth repeating:  Travis Daniel is a fantastic person and a true Southern Gentleman.  He also is a great teacher which is a special talent unto itself.  There are multitudes of folks who are great at what they do but when you run across one who is willing and able to teach a craft, then you got something.  I look forward to many return trips to Thomaston to learn more or just shoot the breeze.  The other person I have learned/hope to learn more from is Rodney Shelton.  Another fine knifemaker and able to teach as well.  The main difference between Travis and Mr. Shelton is kinda like the fine line between Saturday night and Sunday morning.

SAhunter, nice meeting you.  Hope to cross paths again.

I almost forgot.  I owe Travis a dollar according to his sign but he wouldn't let me pay him.  He sharpened my pocket knife as a demo for SAhunter.  It is so sharp that it cut the pocket of my pants while it was CLOSED!  I have been driving around for three days with it laying on the console so it doesn't mess up any more of my pants.

Travis, you owe everyone an update on that pup.  He is a mess but he is gonna be a great dog.  I can't believe the stuff he has learned already.

Robb


----------



## Flhtglen (Feb 28, 2013)

Koda may give us an update on Travis. LOL.


----------



## SAhunter (Feb 28, 2013)

I met Rodney about 13 years ago and purchased a musket patch knife he made (civil war relic). You are right ncrobb he is a great person to talk with and learn from I am sure. I only wish I would have started years ago instead of now. Then again, there is an excellent instructor down the road from me that I can learn from in the future. 
Koda is a smart little pup. He will probably be running the shop before too long. lol


----------



## paratrooper202 (Mar 1, 2013)

Travis nice to have met you Thursday, AWESOME KNIVES you make. I had a great time at the shop.


----------

